# test



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*Pussy Willows from 2006*


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice Pics!!!!!


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Candles*

Thought I'd see if I'm smart enough to use the photo function.
I started making cut & curl candles this year as an addition to our Farmer's Market income.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e285/michituck1/Picture068.jpg


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice  

Now thats something I would like to learn to do.
It looks very complicated.
The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bee,
It's really not that hard.
My favorite saying is that if I can do it anyone can.
Like most things start with a couple of good books.
I started with one titled "cut & Curl Candles" and they show every cut to make.
There aren't really any fast rules so you do it as you go.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you make these with bees wax?
I would think that bees wax would be to hard.

I wouldn't use it to make candles but..... 
I have some uncappings of old bees wax left over from 1998. 

I am wondering if there is anything I can do with it?
Mabe make a wood polish or something.


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, The 1st ones I did were beeswax.
Now when I run out of Beeswax we use paraffin also just as an alternative.
I prefer beeswax though as it stays pliable longer than paraffin.
As long as the wax is clean you shouldn't have a problem using it.


----------

